# Guess who's back .. back again ..



## AGGEMAM (Jan 31, 2004)

Without Him (by Eminem, modified by Aggemam)


[Aggemam]
Two Hiveminders posts in the thread,
posts in the thread, posts in the thread
Two Hiveminders posts in the thread,
posts in the thread, posts in the thread

[Female Voice]
"Ooooohhhhh!" 

[Aggemam]
Guess who's back, back again
Horacio's back, tell a friend
Guess who's back, guess who's back,
guess who's back, guess who's back,
guess who's back, guess who's back,
guess who's back... 

The Hive was so empty without him 

Chorus 2x 

Hum dei la la la, la la la la la, la la la la la, la la la la
Hum dei la la la, la la la la la, la la la la la, la la la la 


::Granny don't listen to Eminem - M. Morris::


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 31, 2004)

Don't you just love all those smiling faces that pop up in the text when you copy paste an Eminem lyrics


----------



## Crothian (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm kinda suprised there wasn't more


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 31, 2004)

Back from the comic shop!  

I gots me a bunch o' good shiznit!


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 31, 2004)

Afternoon, all.  Everyone enjoying their weekend?


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 31, 2004)

Bla.  I have grown bored with my LoM game.  Perhaps I shall play Fallout, or Fallout 2.  Not sure which.  I think I'm going to go for a stealthy, highly accurate sniper type this time.  Gotta live the Sniper Rifle.

How about a close-combat martial arts-y bad-ass?

Or should I play the usual Turbo-Plasma Rifle toting Steel-Encased dimwit like I usually do?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 31, 2004)

play the Buffy game


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 31, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> play the Buffy game


----------



## Crothian (Jan 31, 2004)

It's the only video game I've played in like 10 years.  I borrowed a friends playstation 2, but it's on other systems as well.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 31, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Don't you just love all those smiling faces that pop up in the text when you copy paste an Eminem lyrics



Yeah, I got a kick out of it when I was posting my "Gunfight at the O.K. Corral" story hour and it gave me those everytime that I mentioned that the Clantons or Earps decided to  their guns (a word that refers to preparing the gun to shoot, also a noun for a male chicken).


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 1, 2004)

Pkitty gave me permission to kill something excessively vulgar, and that song is certainly so.  NiTess over in chat agrees, so down it goes.  You should know better Agemmam.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 1, 2004)

I mdon't think anyone is going to argue with that, Sir.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 1, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Pkitty gave me permission to kill something excessively vulgar, and that song is certainly so.  NiTess over in chat agrees, so down it goes.  You should know better Agemmam.





As always mods and admins call the shots, but a bleeped out eminem song is pretty far from excessive or vulgar. Oh well, opinions may vary.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 1, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I mdon't think anyone is going to argue with that, Sir.





You sure? I might, well a tiny bit anyway.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey, my postcount tends to cause the servers problems so I need to be on the good side of the mods and admins as much as possible


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 1, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Hey, my postcount tends to cause the servers problems so I need to be on the good side of the mods and admins as much as possible





I feel the same way, what the mods and admins say goes. i just felt the need in this case, to state my opinion, that done. i see no further reason to comment. I really don't want to get in trouble myself.


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 1, 2004)

You suckup.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 1, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> You suckup.





Guilty! 

Actually the way this was gone about kinda ticked me off, or i wouldn't have commented at all.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 1, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> You suckup.




Always.  I love our Mods and Admins


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 1, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Guilty!
> 
> Actually the way this was gone about kinda ticked me off, or i wouldn't have commented at all.




How so? I'm not trying to be smart at all, I'm genuinely curious.

For the record, I wouldn't have done anything if I wasn't absolutely certain that any mod would have done the same.  And I checked with one of the chat mods (NiTessine) for confirmation of my instincts.  And if I am wrong, trust me, I will be taken to task for it.

Enforcing "Granny's Rules" aren't a part of my retinue of responsibilities around here.  Since I have had admin status to help with site maintence (or some critics would muse destruction) this is only the second time I've used the proverbial big switch.  If something like this gets posted again and I spot it before the moderators and admins I will use it again because I care for this community.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 1, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Back from the comic shop! I gots me a bunch o' good shiznit!



Looks like a subject change is in order - so, Sir Osis, what did you get and why?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 1, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> How so? I'm not trying to be smart at all, I'm genuinely curious.
> 
> For the record, I wouldn't have done anything if I wasn't absolutely certain that any mod would have done the same.  And I checked with one of the chat mods (NiTessine) for confirmation of my instincts.  And if I am wrong, trust me, I will be taken to task for it.
> 
> Enforcing "Granny's Rules" aren't a part of my retinue of responsibilities around here.  Since I have had admin status to help with site maintence (or some critics would muse destruction) this is only the second time I've used the proverbial big switch.  If something like this gets posted again and I spot it before the moderators and admins I will use it again because I care for this community.




Sorry,just wasn't aware you were an admin'/mod. I'm cool with the fact that it was _possiblely_ offensive, and you felt it should go, but i don't think at all obviously offense. It looked like you were fling in on a high horse the way you told Agg he should know better. In this case it seems that posting the lyrics to a popular song with heavy radio rotation, and the bad words bleeped, is kinda borderline. I don't think anyone should scolded for a mistake like that. 

I care a lot about this community too, and would hate to see it go down the tubes. Also for the record i would not have comment further if not asked to, the last thing i want is to offend anyone or break the rules here, especially over something as minor as this. Anywho, i hope you see where i'm coming from on this Michael.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 1, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Looks like a subject change is in order - so, Sir Osis, what did you get and why?





oh yeah, let's see:

Wizard 149, every colloector that wants to be in the know should get it.  

Comics:
Green Lantern #173
Batman #623
amazing spider-man #503
silver surfer #5
ultimate Fantasuc four #2
Ultimate six #6
Fantastic four #509
Wolverine#10
Emma Frost #7
The legion #29
Captian marvel#19
Mystique#10
venom #10
x-treme x-men# 40
exiles#41
Daredevil#56
Human torch#9
punisher#2
and
hawkeye#4

spent more then i planned, but i'm getting used to one meal a day.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 1, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Sorry,just wasn't aware you were an admin'/mod.




I'm not - but to be able to modify the stylesets the admin switch is turned on for my account.  I'm not to use the moderation related admin features except in an emergency. I felt this to be an emergency.



> I'm cool with the fact that it was _possiblely_ offensive, and you felt it should go, but i don't think at all obviously offense. It looked like you were fling in on a high horse the way you told Agg he should know better. In this case it seems that posting the lyrics to a popular song with heavy radio rotation, and the bad words bleeped, is kinda borderline. I don't think anyone should scolded for a mistake like that.




There are two versions of the song, and Agg posted the explicit version.  I own the album in question and have heard the version that gets radio airplay - they are quite different and that most certainly _wasn't_ the radio version.



> I care a lot about this community too, and would hate to see it go down the tubes. Also for the record i would not have comment further if not asked to, the last thing i want is to offend anyone or break the rules here, especially over something as minor as this. Anywho, i hope you see where i'm coming from on this Michael.




I see where you're coming from but I happen to disagree with your assessment that it was borderline.  No hard feelings or anything.

Anyway, let's discuss more merrier things than board rules and regs.  Like - which one of those comics are you reading first?


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 1, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Looks like a subject change is in order



Ahem!  Nothing to see here, please move along...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 1, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Pkitty gave me permission to kill something excessively vulgar, and that song is certainly so.  NiTess over in chat agrees, so down it goes.  You should know better Agemmam.




I don't really see how it offensive.



			
				Michael Morris said:
			
		

> There are two versions of the song, and Agg posted the explicit version. I own the album in question and have heard the version that gets radio airplay - they are quite different and that most certainly wasn't the radio version.




I wasn't aware there were two versions, this is the only I ever heard or even heard of. And I also own the album, The Eminem Show, and seriously, there _are not_ two versions of that song, or any song for that matter on it.

But as always the mod decide. Now I just have to get filking.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 1, 2004)

Okay, let me try this yet again.  Sir Osis, you get a lot of books.  Here are my thoughts:

Green Lantern #173, Batman #623, The Legion #29
_Okay, standard D.C. classics there. _ 

amazing spider-man #503, silver surfer #5, Fantastic four #509, Daredevil#56
_I use to collect these, but have little to no interest in the current runs_

ultimate Fantasuc four #2, Ultimate six #6
_Never got into the Ultimate universive, both Piratecat and my sister rave about Ultimate Spiderman, and I've read them, but I'll stick with the originals. _ 

Wolverine#10, Captian marvel#19, x-treme x-men# 40
_I actually pick up these series at the comic shows when I can find them for $1 or less.  Entertaining, but I wouldn't pay full retail.  Extreme has really gone downhill since Larocca left._ 

Emma Frost #7, Mystique#10
_Except for eXiles and Extreme I've given up on the X-Books, and have never really cared for either of these characters_. 

venom #10, Human torch#9, punisher#2
_More characters I have no interest in._

Exiles#41
_Get this one myself.  I like the Exiles issues, but could skip the Weapon X ones._

hawkeye#4
_Almost picked this one up.  Am a big fan of Thunderbolts, and am looking forward to the upcoming mini-series. _


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 1, 2004)

> Green Lantern #173, Batman #623, The Legion #29
> Okay, standard D.C. classics there.




That pretty much sums things up nicely, although i really just started batman because of the Loeb/lee run. I've been hooked on loeb sence his lauching of X-MAN during the AoA, and Jim Lee sence his run on unncanny.



> amazing spider-man #503, silver surfer #5, Fantastic four #509, Daredevil#56
> I use to collect these, but have little to no interest in the current runs




right now Amazing, and Daredevil have some of the best creative teams out there. Amazing is better now then it has been in as long as i can remeber, and DD as been amazing sence the Marvel Knights relaunch. Fantasic Four i started getting because of Claremont and Larrocca, i love those guys as a team, it's gone down hill a bit sence then, but the current team isn't doing horrible. I'm really looking forward to 4, the new MK title. Finally the surfer has a solid artist on boared and the story is pretty good. Defiantly a unique perspective.



> ultimate Fantasuc four #2, Ultimate six #6
> Never got into the Ultimate universive, both Piratecat and my sister rave about Ultimate Spiderman, and I've read them, but I'll stick with the originals.




The origanals are great, but that don't stop me from lovin the ultimate versions too.  



> Wolverine#10, Captian marvel#19, x-treme x-men# 40
> I actually pick up these series at the comic shows when I can find them for $1 or less. Entertaining, but I wouldn't pay full retail. Extreme has really gone downhill since Larocca left.




Larrocca should never have been taken off extreme. As for Captain Marvel and Wolverine, niether is the best it's ever been, but they're still damn good.



> Emma Frost #7, Mystique#10
> Except for eXiles and Extreme I've given up on the X-Books, and have never really cared for either of these characters.




I'm an X addict. I collect every x book except X-statics (which i gave a chance even though it's horrible.  ) These two were never favorites of mine either, and i thought they were gonna suck, but it just goes to show how imprortant good creative teams are. It turns out both are very good reads.



> venom #10, Human torch#9, punisher#2
> More characters I have no interest in.




Agian didn't have much hope for venom or the torch, but they got solid writers and artists. I was especially surprised how good the human torch turned out to be. as for the Punisher, Garth Ennis rocks. Now that it's a MAX title i expect it to get even better.

Exiles has been great from the start, it's version of Mimic is probably one of my favorite characters in comics today.

Hawkeye i got to fill the T-bolts viod, and cause Nicieza's been a favorite of mine sence the new warriors.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 1, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Fantasic Four i started getting because of Claremont and Larrocca, i love those guys as a team



What issues did they do?  Those I'd find worth picking up at the next comic show.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 1, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> What issues did they do?  Those I'd find worth picking up at the next comic show.




uh, i believe it was the issues 1-30something of volume three.


----------



## ASH (Feb 1, 2004)

Hello hive.. how is everyone doing this fine night?  Survivor starts after the superbowl.. yay..

Its been a pretty good eve. Its supposed to snow again tomarrow..


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 1, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Hello hive.. how is everyone doing this fine night?  Survivor starts after the superbowl.. yay..





Coincidence .. nay ..

Anyway how is the american version of Survivor, it's been running since 1996 (it's a swedish show to start with) and I've found the quality has dropped every season.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 1, 2004)

Morning, Hive!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 1, 2004)

Morning mate! Or rather a very late goodnight from the cold north.


----------



## ASH (Feb 1, 2004)

I adore the american version. I have never seen the other..


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 1, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> I adore the american version. I have never seen the other..




Off course you haven't, as I haven't seen the American one.

But I'd like to know if it's the second season or?


----------



## Mark (Feb 1, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I love our Mods and Admins




_I_ love M&Ms...


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 1, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> _I_ love M&Ms...



I have some valentine M&M's.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey gang!

Just thought I'd say that I *love* all the Ultimate universe stuff I've read (especially the Ultimates itself).

And I haven't touched the Legion since Keith Giffen's awesome grim and gritty series got destroyed and all LSH continuity was completely raped.  Can't stand to look at it now- it makes me wince.


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 1, 2004)

*pokes a badger with a spoon*

Now that's an original sin.



Anyway, good morning Hive 

Today I need to...

...do work for a presentation I need to make at a seminar this week...

...send emails re art for the new product I'm working on at Enkwell...

...write story hour update...

...post to Privateer Press forums for tactics (I'm gonna be ready for Haley, damn it!)...

...eat, breathe, the usual stuff...

Hmm, there's too much work on that checklist (ie 1 thing). Damn it, I need to fit playing Worms 3d and maybe even some Warmachine into my day too! It's essential!


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 1, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> But I'd like to know if it's the second season or?



This is Survivor #8, but the difference this time around is that they are doing it as "Survivor All-Stars", meaning that all of the contestents this time were on Survivor #1-7 and are back for a second chance.   They had originally lined up 16 people from Survivor #1-6, but then Rupert from Survivor #7 became the most popular survivor ever, so they added in him and one more and are now doing this one as three teams of six rather than two teams of eight.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 1, 2004)

8th, huh? I thought it only started in the US 4 years ago, well there you go, I appearantly don't know what goes on on american TV (and thank God for that).


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 1, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> 8th, huh? I thought it only started in the US 4 years ago, well there you go, I appearantly don't know what goes on on american TV (and thank God for that).



They run two a year.   American television has three main "sweeps" months of November, February and May, where they track the ratings and use that to base their advertising rates.   There is also competition in September when new shows are launched.    Survivor is a ratings hit so it therefore runs one installment from September through November, and another to start in February and end in May.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 1, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> They run two a year.





Arhhh! That means I actually do know what is going on, well I'll damned.

Here they run it every other year, but I doubt that they will run it in two years again since the ratings for the last one were horrifingly low.

That, btw, was also a 'best of'-survivor show.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 1, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd say that I *love* all the Ultimate universe stuff I've read (especially the Ultimates itself).



Well, it looks like I'll be reading some Ultimate books myself.  When I was at the comic show a week ago a dealer had almost the entire run of Ultimate Marvel Team-up for sale for 50-cents each.  My sister only picks up Ultiimate Spidy, but since these were also written by Bendis I decided to pick them up for her.  She read them, but decided not to buy them from me, and gave them back yesterday.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 1, 2004)

Ultimate team-up? Ugh, you poor bastard. Most of those were oddly bad. They're the part of the ultimate U that for the most part have been ignored, continuty wise. There are some good one though. The first issue was good, the hulk story was ok, the Daredevil/punisher one was good, and the Black Widow was good. On the other hand the doc strange and iron man issues were IMO horrible.

As far the legion goes, i think Kieth Griffen is back on the book in two months, and he's also taking over for Jim Starlin on Thanos over at Marvel. With Ron Lim suppling the art.


----------



## Maldur (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi

Does any of you comic buffs, know the comic: Bodybags by Jason Pearson? It was published by dark orse.
I would just love some more of that, but I dont know if there is any.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 1, 2004)

Maldur said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Does any of you comic buffs, know the comic: Bodybags by Jason Pearson? It was published by dark orse.
> I would just love some more of that, but I dont know if there is any.





Sorry don't know much about Dark Horse stuff, for some reason i never really got into thier books.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 1, 2004)

On a totally new subject, tomorrow Crothian becomes the *Hiver of the Week*.    Nominations are now also being taken for future Hiver of the Week.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 1, 2004)

Maldur said:
			
		

> Does any of you comic buffs, know the comic: Bodybags by Jason Pearson? It was published by Dark Horse.  I would just love some more of that, but I dont know if there is any.



I'm only vaguely familiar with it, that was the one about a father-daughter hitman team wasn't it?   The only Dark Horse title I collected regularly was Concrete.


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 1, 2004)

Well, I've just done a minor update to my new story hour thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1346380#post1346380

Hopefully a proper full update coming later today


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 1, 2004)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Well, I've just done a minor update to my new story hour thread.  Hopefully a proper full update coming later today



I'll give it a look see.  

I'm currently between "Story Hours" on ENWorld, having wound up the "Gunfight at the O.K. Corral" and am not logging the current module for public consumption.  

That will give me time to get back to the "Early Years" Story Hour over on the 1st Edition Dragonsfoot boards, where I am logging the modules of our campaign from the beginning.   I've now logged up to our 25th module (the games from 1982 to 1986).  The link is as follows:

http://www.dragonsfoot.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1481


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi, gang. A few words about the editing at the beginning of this thread.

First, please blame me, not Michael, for any confusion. As MM had said, I had given him the okay to use moderator-fu in certain circumstances, and it's my fault and not his that I didn't define those circumstances more specifically. I apologize for that, both to you folks and to Michael. He was only doing what he understood me to ask and unfortunately got caught in the middle.

After reviewing this, I have given Aggeman permission to repost lyrics so long as they're grandma-friendly. I'll pop in and let him know if there are any specific problems.

Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## alsih2o (Feb 1, 2004)

it's a p-kitty double post!

 someone check for flying pigs!


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 1, 2004)

Umm - are you sure that your Wondertwin monkey vision isn't causing you to see double?


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 1, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Umm - are you sure that your Wondertwin monkey vision isn't causing you to see double?



Wondertwin Monkey Vision!   That's Great!  PC, you've got to add that to the Boston team for the next time we play Mutants & Masterminds.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 1, 2004)

One again Pkitty shows us why he is the nicest feline moderator


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 1, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> One again Pkitty shows us why he is the nicest feline moderator





Damn straight!  


Oh yeah and in honor of comics talk, my new desktop, curtisy of Brandon Peterson:


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 1, 2004)

And btw, I've posted a filked version, one I think the dreaded grandma will even boogie to.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 1, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *...the dreaded grandma...*





Not the DREADED GRANDMA!!! 

That's, like, the 10th-level blackboardguard version with the ability to cast _finger of shame_ at will, right?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 1, 2004)

I thought it was Look of Shame, but that's close enough


----------



## alsih2o (Feb 1, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Umm - are you sure that your Wondertwin monkey vision isn't causing you to see double?





 i...i am no longer sure.

 *hangs head in shame*


----------



## the Jester (Feb 1, 2004)

Take a deep breath there, AlSiH20- you're looking a little blue in the face.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 1, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> ...AlSiH20...




OH MY GOD I changed his chemical formula!!!


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 1, 2004)

*has posted up a veryverytinysmall story hour update to help start off the new thread and set the scene for the future updates this week*



*burbles*


----------



## Tallok (Feb 1, 2004)

Hello hive, how is everyone? I'm now here after a few days of ski racing,  and now I'll be here for another 8-9 housr of homework


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 1, 2004)

Well, I'm now heading off for the evening. Night Hive!


----------



## Tallok (Feb 1, 2004)

g'night 'fex


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 1, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Nominations are now also being taken for future Hiver of the Week.



Okay, we're now at three nominations:  Horacio, Tallarn and Sniktch - Any others?


----------



## Tallok (Feb 1, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Okay, we're now at three nominations:  Horacio, Tallarn and Sniktch - Any others?



 howzabout you?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 1, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> howzabout you?




I'll 2nd that nomination.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 1, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> I'll 2nd that nomination.



Somebody else would have to start the new poll then, as it would appear self-serving otherwise.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 1, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Somebody else would have to start the new poll then, as it would appear self-serving otherwise.




We have every confidence in you being impartial.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 1, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> We have every confidence in you being impartial.



Well I would certainly hope so.  I've been Kriskraft's DM for 22 years now, and have never been acused of showing her any favoritism.   But if you expect me to put my own name up for anything you don't know me very well.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 1, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Well I would certainly hope so.  I've been Kriskraft's DM for 22 years now, and have never been acused of showing her any favoritism.   But if you expect me to put my own name up for anything you don't know me very well.




*sigh* So you think I should do it?


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 1, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> So you think I should do it?



You don't have to.   I said I'd post the new poll just as soon as I get one or two more nominees.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 1, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> You don't have to.   I said I'd post the new poll just as soon as I get one or two more nominees.




It's ok, it's not like it's a big hassle or anything I'll do it when we have 5 nominees.


----------



## ASH (Feb 2, 2004)

Evening hive.. Hows it all going. 

Watching the superbowl, waiting for our pizza to come..


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 2, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Watching the superbowl, waiting for our pizza to come..




Guess what so am I!    But I fear these is no pizza place open here as it's 2 o'clock on monday morninf here


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 2, 2004)

Speaking of hiver o the week, it's been quite the week for the hive. First the old school hive thread takes off like crazy at Randomling's, then Horacio comes back, and our little scuffle with MM last night. It's been a while sence things were this exciting.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 2, 2004)

you know what, I still don't know this horacio guy...


----------



## ASH (Feb 2, 2004)

I think that its great. I love excitement...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 2, 2004)

Yeah, i like to see the hive kickin, it's the way it should be.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 2, 2004)

been so slow lately, and now it's fast again...we just need to come up with a way to keep it like this all the time... any ideas? I'm for something involving world domination....or pitchforks....or sppoons


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 2, 2004)

It's they way of things, the Hive has it's ups and downs but we will never die out.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 2, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> you know what, I still don't know this horacio guy...



He's a French Spaniard, or is that Spainish Frenchman.  Oh hell, it's actually been eight months since we're heard from him, so by now he might now be an Australian Chinaman or an Egyptian Canadian.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 2, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> been so slow lately, and now it's fast again...we just need to come up with a way to keep it like this all the time... any ideas? I'm for something involving world domination....or pitchforks....or sppoons





I think all it takes is a good push. I had sort of slaked off on my net interaction, but noticing how slow things were promted me to give a good hard push. Of course we all lucked out cause right after Horacio showed up, which really made things snowball.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 2, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> please blame me



Uh-oh.

/me remembers the "I blame Piratecat!" sig army.

*cue ominous music*


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 2, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Uh-oh.
> 
> /me remembers the "I blame Piratecat!" sig army.
> 
> *cue ominous music*





So I wasn't the only one who noticed that little tidbit.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 2, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> I think all it takes is a good push. I had sort of slaked off on my net interaction, but noticing how slow things were promted me to give a good hard push. Of course we all lucked out cause right after Horacio showed up, which really made things snowball.



 So now I have a new stupower: Snowballing Hiveminds!!!
I'm a true stuperhero!!!!


----------



## Horacio (Feb 2, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Uh-oh.
> 
> /me remembers the "I blame Piratecat!" sig army.
> 
> *cue ominous music*



 Where did I put my "I blame Piratecat" sig pic?

Must find it NOW!


----------



## the Jester (Feb 2, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> been so slow lately, and now it's fast again...we just need to come up with a way to keep it like this all the time... any ideas? I'm for something involving world domination....or pitchforks....or sppoons




Sporks!


----------



## Horacio (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm for world domination throught the clever use of pitchforks and spoons!


----------



## the Jester (Feb 2, 2004)

Well, Hive, it was a kinda late night at work and I have to go in early tomorrow, so I'll catch you all later... 

G'night!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 2, 2004)

Goodnight Jester. Goodmorning everyone else.

I was up all night watching the SuperBowl and have had a few hours of sleep, luckily my employer allowed my to be in a around 12 PM so I better get going.

Later dudes, and dudettes.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 2, 2004)

*Crothian has been chosen as the Hiver of the Week*

Here are his selections:

Randomlings House forum of the Week: Gamer's Talk (in Gaming): http://www.randomlingshouse.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=7

Book of the Week: Thieves World: First Blood; Compilation of short stories 
edited by Robert Lynn Asprin and Lynn Abbey 

Film of the Week: The New Guy 

TV Show of the Week: Tru Calling 

Pre-20th Century Music of the Week: Ride of the Valkeries by Wagner


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 2, 2004)

Have just put up another SH update, along with a little game-world cultural info about the Ara, Drakkath and Draconic languages


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 2, 2004)

I think the Hive has gone into hibernation.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 2, 2004)

I was watching a movie at the TV, now I'm going to bed. 

Goodnight, Hive!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 2, 2004)

Goodnight Mate, and I'm turning in too.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 2, 2004)

Rant! (posted in the Superbowl thread, but worth repeating here)

I'm starting to get really annoyed at this. New England Won! They won professional football's top event, and one of the highest rated events of the year. They've won 15 Games in a row in a single season! I live in New England, and all that everybody wanted to talk about today, at work, at school, and on all the local talk radio stations was Janet Jackson's boob!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 3, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Rant! (posted in the Superbowl thread, but worth repeating here)
> 
> I'm starting to get really annoyed at this. New England Won! They won professional football's top event, and one of the highest rated events of the year. They've won 15 Games in a row in a single season! I live in New England, and all that everybody wanted to talk about today, at work, at school, and on all the local talk radio stations was Janet Jackson's boob!





That's a problem? The pats ahve won the superbowl before, and probably will agian. How offten is J.J.'s boob on live tv?


----------



## orchid blossom (Feb 3, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> That's a problem? The pats ahve won the superbowl before, and probably will agian. How offten is J.J.'s boob on live tv?




The more appropriate question might be "How often will anyone care about J.J.'s boob?"  Even if I were a guy it wouldn't excite me.

You should have been at my work, Silver Moon, there were lots of people talking about the actual game.  All the "boob incident" got were short grunts of disgust.
.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 3, 2004)

Muuuwahahahaha!
I am posting before Crothian's last post!

Whee for Enworld being back.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 3, 2004)

oh my.. it's bumping posts back to the time it thinks it is, thus post number 115 becomes post 104 and such.

weird.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 3, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> You should have been at my work, Silver Moon, there were lots of people talking about the actual game.



I would have preferred it.  There were actually three people who did want to talk about the game, but they were certainly in the minority.   It's amazing, given how excited everyone was about it last week.


----------



## orchid blossom (Feb 3, 2004)

Since the Packers weren't in it, I didn't bother watching the game this year.  I don't understand the rules all that well, so if I don't care about the teams there's not much point in watching.


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 3, 2004)

*pokes Hive with a stick*

Just updated my SH again


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 3, 2004)

> Even if I were a guy it wouldn't excite me.




Hmmm, wouldn't say i was excited by it, but i did think it was pretty funny. I mean that timberlake guy must have soilied his draws.


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 3, 2004)

OOOkay, there is something going seriously wierdly wrong with posting here! I make a post and it turns up not at the bottom of the page but several posts up!


----------



## orchid blossom (Feb 3, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Hmmm, wouldn't say i was excited by it, but i did think it was pretty funny. I mean that timberlake guy must have soilied his draws.




I don't know, could it really have been any scarier than looking into his own mediocre pop-star has-been future every time he looked at Janet Jackson?

I'd say the surprise flashing was probably the highlight of his evening.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 3, 2004)

It seemed like it was planned.  There was no suprise at all form anyone on the stage.


----------



## orchid blossom (Feb 3, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It seemed like it was planned.  There was no suprise at all form anyone on the stage.




I didn't see it, so I can't really venture an "educated" opinion.  But I certainly wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 3, 2004)

It was repayedd enough on the Sports shows, I didn't see it live.  I never watch Halftime shows.  The funny thing is, that to make this behavior stop, people need to stop talking about it.


----------



## orchid blossom (Feb 3, 2004)

You're right of course.  I don't usually follow the silliness that is celebrities.  This one really just makes my head hurt.

Problem is you can never be sure how someone will react to their stunt being ignored.  If they have brains, they realize they need to try a different tactic.

If they don't they figure they just didn't go far enough.  It's hard to know when to put down a big stompy foot and when to ignore.  Famous people are like children that way.


----------



## orchid blossom (Feb 3, 2004)

Ao and I just watched Underworld.  All I can say is I'm glad we didn't spend $9.00 each at the theater.  $3.75 to rent it was bad enough.

Ao says "At least it was better than Daredevil."

Good concept, bad execution.

And with that, I'm off to go have weird dreams.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 3, 2004)

Adult Swin just made fun of the halftime incident!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 4, 2004)

*wobbles back in*  oooh. time travel makes one dizzy.


----------



## Envel (Feb 4, 2004)

howdy folks!

good evenin to ya


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 4, 2004)

Good Evening.  You'll want to check out the latest picture from Mars, which I've posted elsewhere in the Off Topic forum.   And Ash, there's a new Survivor thread over in Rants, Raves and Reviews that you'll want to add to.


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 4, 2004)

Evening Hive.
Silver Moon, I'll go check out that picture.


----------



## ASH (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey hive.. good to see that enworld is back up.  Thanks SM, Ill go check out that survivor thread right now.

I did like the peircing that she had on her nipple... but beyond that I dont care. I did not really like the questions that my 4 yr old had afterwards...  

But we did not make a big deal of it.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 4, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> I did not really like the questions that my 4 yr old had afterwards.



I had a similar awkward moment several years back during Clinton's impreachment trial when my then 5-year-old wanted to know what it was that he had done.


----------



## ASH (Feb 4, 2004)

Good day hive.. How is everyone doing.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 5, 2004)

Howdy Hive!

Boy, it sure was a bummer that the boards were down for a while there- I was all fired up to update my SH's, but I was denied the ability to see exactly where I'd left off!  

However, I've done _four_ updates so far today, so I feel better about it now.

As for the boob incident, I didn't watch the SB but after I heard about the incident from one of my coworkers I had to find the footage online to end the debate as to whether it was a pasty or not.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 5, 2004)

Hello Hive! Anyone here Anyone going slowly sane! or quickly sane? we can help!


----------



## Horacio (Feb 5, 2004)

Hello Hive!

Everything ok here, I'm reading story hours as usual


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 5, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> Hello Hive!
> 
> Everything ok here, I'm reading story hours as usual




We thought you might be (otherwise you'd probably have a different custom title).


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 5, 2004)

Greets to the Hive once more 

Have just done another small SH update:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1353290#post1353290

And am now, well, not doing much really  Might do another update later on today, except I'm running my Warhammer d20 game tonight.


----------



## Ruined (Feb 5, 2004)

I really try not to pimp my SH, but since they just posted here:

Horacio and Carnifex! Come read 'The Scars Run Deep'!!  We miss you!  =)

***

So how is Hive doing, now that EN World is back on track yet again?


----------



## Horacio (Feb 5, 2004)

Ruined said:
			
		

> I really try not to pimp my SH, but since they just posted here:
> 
> Horacio and Carnifex! Come read 'The Scars Run Deep'!!  We miss you!  =)




Story hour... hmmmmmm....

_Horacio leaves Hivemind and goes to read Ruined's story_


----------



## Ruined (Feb 5, 2004)

heh heh. Good to see you around again, Horacio. Hope your life is going well. =)


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 5, 2004)

And I've put up a second update for today to my SH


----------



## ASH (Feb 5, 2004)

Am I the only one who has not been sucked in to the story hours...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 5, 2004)

Nope, haven't read a single one .. evar.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey guys, how's it goin'?

On the subject of story hours- It took forever for me to read my first one- Piratecat's- and it was cuz so many people kept talking about it.  When I finally did, my jaw hit the floor.  Same thing with Sepulchrave's- that was the second SH I actually got into.  Damn fine writing there. 

Also, I highly recommend my own story hours.    I think they're a lot of fun, and though my players don't often comment, there's the occasional post by either current or former players.  Good stuff!

I'd recommend going here first, then here, then here.  The other threads aren't as directly chronologically connected... though they all interconnect in some way with at least one of the others.

[/pimp]


----------



## orchid blossom (Feb 6, 2004)

Story hours are a happy, happy thing.  And they don't take up that much time once you've caught up on the ones you've elected to read.

I always wonder how much actually comes from the game and how much comes from the author making it decent writing.  Different for every author I suppose.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 6, 2004)

Hello Hive, I haven't read any story hours either...


----------



## Darkness (Feb 6, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who has not been sucked in to the story hours...



I used to read Piratecat's. Been a while, though - like, 2 years.


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 6, 2004)

I still keep up on a couple, mainly Arwink's, Capellan's, jonrog1's & lazybones'.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 6, 2004)

Everybody should read story hours...


----------



## Tallok (Feb 6, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> Everybody should read story hours...



 how would we find time?


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey all. I've read a couple, but I have yet to tackle Piratecat's epic.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 6, 2004)

Heylo, how're you?


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 6, 2004)

Fine, thanks. How are you?


----------



## Tallok (Feb 6, 2004)

pretty good....except for the paper I have to write tonight, but at least my music's good


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 6, 2004)

What's the paper on?


----------



## the Jester (Feb 6, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> What's the paper on?




I don't know about his, but _my_ paper is on...

*FIRE!*


----------



## Tallok (Feb 6, 2004)

poems. more specifically 5 different poems by Lawrence Ferlinghetti


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi Jester. How are you doing?

Tallok, are the poems good?


----------



## Tallok (Feb 6, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hi Jester. How are you doing?
> 
> Tallok, are the poems good?



 yes, very good, I picked them, and the poet, so I'd hope so. They're amazing poems, I just don't have that much time to write the essay, otherwise I'd be less unhappy about writing it. At least I get to read good poetry


----------



## the Jester (Feb 6, 2004)

Doing all right, thanks.

Had an extra-long day at work- from about 7:30 am to just before 9 pm.  Egggh.  

Ah well, the money's good.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 6, 2004)

that's too bad...the long day that is. At least you're "all right" just like me, sort of.... I'm not exactly going to explain that though, it's way too complicated, although I don't know if all right describes me now... much the less the rest of the time for that matter.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm actually really tweaky right now, odd poetry, stranger music, and detachment from other things. very twitchy, very very ADD right now


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 6, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Doing all right, thanks.
> 
> Had an extra-long day at work- from about 7:30 am to just before 9 pm.  Egggh.
> 
> Ah well, the money's good.



Yes. Money is good. Very good, indeed.



			
				Tallok said:
			
		

> I'm actually really tweaky right now, odd poetry, stranger music, and detachment from other things. very twitchy, very very ADD right now



That's too bad. Hope the mood passes soon.


----------



## Maldur (Feb 6, 2004)

Morning everyone!

I want a nice and classic Hivemind day today.

Keep me awake peoples !!


----------



## Tallok (Feb 6, 2004)

very tweaky, music attached, like big cord to twitchiness, and emotion, so yea, abit odd right now...


----------



## Maldur (Feb 6, 2004)

Mate thats even worse than I was doing yesterday.

You being twichy means schools back on ?right?


----------



## Tallok (Feb 6, 2004)

Maldur said:
			
		

> Mate thats even worse than I was doing yesterday.
> 
> You being twichy means schools back on ?right?



 yea, it's only sort of related, I'm really losing it though I think...nutty I am


----------



## Tallok (Feb 6, 2004)

This is a poem I wrote:
Twitch



I’ve lost it now

my mind

it's going

going 

running away with my sanity

leaving shreds of sanity,

chaining me to my music

with a  big cosmic cord

my emotions rising and falling 

in time to the music.

Twitching, twitching, twitching

incoherently, I babble on

disregarding the stares of my ears and eyes

as my mind streaks past screaming

words of advice

and insanity.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 6, 2004)

Good poem, Tallok.

Hope everything goes all right for you.  Sometimes music's just the thing to take the edge off.


----------



## Maldur (Feb 6, 2004)

eeek poems

I just did some random ramblings on randomlings boards yesterday


----------



## Tallok (Feb 6, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Good poem, Tallok.
> 
> Hope everything goes all right for you.  Sometimes music's just the thing to take the edge off.



 Everything's going fine atm, except the whole focus thing, ADD doesn't mix well with other things though. Hopefully I can finish my essay sooner rather than later.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 6, 2004)

I have an obsession with poetry, especailly when I'm a bit nuts....


----------



## Maldur (Feb 6, 2004)

I just cant read poetry, it doesn't work for me.

Im not really into music either. Maybe thats related in a way . I dont know


----------



## Tallok (Feb 6, 2004)

Maldur said:
			
		

> I just cant read poetry, it doesn't work for me.
> 
> Im not really into music either. Maybe thats related in a way . I dont know



 maybe, do you twitch incessantly? I'm bad right now, like my eyes are pulsating, but that's ok.
see, I can't focus without music on... It's always going in my head, and I ALWAYS twitch, maybe not as much as right now, but always at least a bit.


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 6, 2004)

Morning Maldur. How're you?
Tallok. I hope you're not drinking caffeine on top of this.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 6, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Morning Maldur. How're you?
> Tallok. I hope you're not drinking caffeine on top of this.



 not much. only one cup of tea, and only a bit of the tea leaves, I didn't steep it for a long long time, and I didn't eat all of the leaves from inside


----------



## Maldur (Feb 6, 2004)

He steve

Im fine considering my knees are killing me.
(I hate this weather)


----------



## the Jester (Feb 6, 2004)

Tallok, have you tried soothing herbal teas?  (Mints and such, chamomile, etc)

Well, everyone, gotta go to bed- I have another early morning coming.  But I did manage to rip out another story hour update tonight!

Anyhow, have a good night... I'll catch y'all later!


----------



## Tallok (Feb 6, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Tallok, have you tried soothing herbal teas?  (Mints and such, chamomile, etc)
> 
> Well, everyone, gotta go to bed- I have another early morning coming.  But I did manage to rip out another story hour update tonight!
> 
> Anyhow, have a good night... I'll catch y'all later!



 g'night Jester


----------



## Tallok (Feb 6, 2004)

Update: trough now it seems, less hyper, now more sort of negative languid, I'm a bit odd right now, only slightly sure why this is happening as it's not happened before so much, but tah'ts ok.


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 6, 2004)

Perhaps you're worried about something? Like a minor panic attack or something. Well, I got to get going. Goodnight all.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 6, 2004)

goodinght, I'm a bit more calm now, I"m just a wee bit nuts, but that's ok, better than being boring.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 6, 2004)

well, I'm finally done with the essay, goodnight everyone!


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 6, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Story hours are a happy, happy thing.  And they don't take up that much time once you've caught up on the ones you've elected to read.
> 
> I always wonder how much actually comes from the game and how much comes from the author making it decent writing.  Different for every author I suppose.





Mine is almost entirely as it is in the game itself, but then I run an online one rather t han a face-to-face so it's probably a bit different to most people's. Far more in-depth roleplaying and description, simply because the players have time to sit down and think about what they're going to write and about their character development.


----------



## Maldur (Feb 6, 2004)

And you have some great players in your game fex!!


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 6, 2004)

Maldur said:
			
		

> And you have some great players in your game fex!!




This is true. They are genuinely the cream of the crop of roleplayers from the community at roleplayinggames.net  It wouldn't be the game it is if it wasn't for them


----------



## Horacio (Feb 6, 2004)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> This is true. They are genuinely the cream of the crop of roleplayers from the community at roleplayinggames.net  It wouldn't be the game it is if it wasn't for them



 And a wonderful DM, don't forget to give yourself some merit...


----------



## ASH (Feb 6, 2004)

*whaps hive with rubber chicken*


----------



## Malcolm (Feb 6, 2004)

/polymorphs above mentioned rubber chicken into Wolf Blitzer*


----------



## randomling (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey peoples.


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 6, 2004)

And another SH update 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1356772#post1356772


----------



## the Jester (Feb 7, 2004)

Whooo... long day at work!

But I'm back... back again..


----------



## the Jester (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm excited, my friend's coming from out of town!  I've only gotten to hang out with him twice in the last ten years!!


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 7, 2004)

Hi Hive. What's shakin'?


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2004)

Not much here Steve.. I am just surfing the web while my hubby is playing Madden on teh game cube..


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 7, 2004)

Not much happening here, either. Surfing the web myself with the TV on. I like to multitask.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 8, 2004)

Howdy folks!

Wow, I had a good visit with my old friend Jeff the last couple of days... I miss that guy, he's cool.  Lots of fun to hang with.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 8, 2004)

Wow, nobody's been here in 24 hours??


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 8, 2004)

Weekend I guess. That's great that you got to see your friend, Jester. How did you manage to get in touch with him after all this time?


----------



## the Jester (Feb 8, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Weekend I guess. That's great that you got to see your friend, Jester. How did you manage to get in touch with him after all this time?




He's in touch with another old friend that lives sorta near here that I'm more in touch with.  Jeff (the long-lost friend) emailed a ton of his old friends in this area, so I got his phone number... the rest is history. 

I was extremely happy to see this guy; he's the most fun guy to party with that I've ever known, and one of the funnest gamers.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 8, 2004)

I've been elected as the *Hiver of the Week* starting tomorrow.  Here are my selections:

Randomling's House Forum of the Week: Third Circle of the Hivemind http://www.randomlingshouse.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=5

Book of the Week:  Illusions by Richard Bach
Film of the Week: "Star Trek II: The Wrath of Kahn"
TV Show of the Week: "24"
Pre-20th Century Music of the Week: Mozart's Piano Sonata III. 

And the following week's "Hiver of the Week"  will be the second place finisher in the poll.   There is currently a three-way-tie, so if you haven't voted yet please do so:  http://www.randomlingshouse.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2843


----------



## Tallok (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey hive, how is everyone?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 8, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> Hey hive, how is everyone?





Getting ready do make the 1/2 hour drive to todays game. Part two of the groups decent into Rappan Athuk!!!


----------



## Tallok (Feb 8, 2004)

have fun sir osis! I should start a campaign again...


----------



## Tallok (Feb 9, 2004)

*Tallok pokes hive*
Anyone here? Hello?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 9, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> *Tallok pokes hive*
> Anyone here? Hello?



 Apparently not.

Hmm... haven't been here in a while.  Been pretty much exclusively hanging at Randomlings lately, actually.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 9, 2004)

Howdy howdy!

You still around, Overkitty?


----------



## Tallok (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Jester!  how're you?


----------



## the Jester (Feb 9, 2004)

Doin' well... I have tomorrow off, I have all my notes (so far) for Return to the Tomb of Horrors compiled into one ready-to-print file, and I've been writing SH updates like mad! 

And you?


----------



## Tallok (Feb 9, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Doin' well... I have tomorrow off, I have all my notes (so far) for Return to the Tomb of Horrors compiled into one ready-to-print file, and I've been writing SH updates like mad!
> 
> And you?



 good, sort of, doing homework. Focusing on homework now, which I haven't been able to do all day.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 9, 2004)

It's good to get stuff done, that's for sure. 

I've been doing a _ton_ of writing lately, mostly story hour stuff, and I tell ya, that's something I need to be doing more of.  I love to write. 

Actually, I wrote a book once.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 9, 2004)

I've never really written much fiction for fun, but I have been writing a lot of poetry lately


----------



## the Jester (Feb 9, 2004)

I used to write lots of poetry when I was much gloomier, but now that I'm happier I'm not really inspired for it anymore... kinda funny.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 9, 2004)

yup, I'm pretty gloomy a lot of the time, I tend to be either very happy or very gloomy. my poetry came when I was bored, and very very not sane


----------



## the Jester (Feb 9, 2004)

MMMM ice cream!!!!


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 9, 2004)

One the subject of Story Hours.  If you haven't already done so, go read Buttercup's new Story Hour (her first actually).   It is very good.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 9, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> One the subject of Story Hours.  If you haven't already done so, go read Buttercup's new Story Hour (her first actually).   It is very good.




Actually I already posted to her thread...!


----------



## Tallok (Feb 9, 2004)

I've neve read an SH, just no time.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 9, 2004)

Speaking of story hours, I need to work on the monsters that will be shortly appearing in-game... I need to build my versions of the stuff in the final chunk of Return to the Tomb of Horrors, for nigh-epic pcs! 

The blackball's easy- it's in the ELH.  For the Overseer of Agony, I think an advanced babau demon (just add large size ) with assassin and fighter levels... hm.  This will be fun!


----------



## the Jester (Feb 9, 2004)

So if you have two claws and a bite, and you're, say, an advanced babau demon fighter/assassin, and you take Improved Unarmed Strike, Improved Grapple and Stunning Fist, can you combine them?  In other words can you attempt to stun with a claw attack?


----------



## Tallok (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm not too knowledgeable withthe rules, but I do know that, with that, you get a very very dangerous monster.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 9, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> I'm not too knowledgeable withthe rules, but I do know that, with that, you get a very very dangerous monster.




8 HD (advanced to Large) babau demon... 2 levels of fighter, 10 levels of assassin... CR 19.    That's about the average party level at this point, with one guy having just reached 22nd after last game.

The party just hunted down something that _way_ outpowered them (CR 27!!!)


----------



## the Jester (Feb 9, 2004)

My babau is done, now I get to do another set of four nasty demons.

In the module, they're a nalfeshnee, vrock, marilith and molydeus.  I'm shooting for CRs in the range of 18 (for the weakest) to around 23 (for the toughest)... I'm not sure whether I'm going to modify these guys or replace them with other demons or some combination of both... maybe even use demodands for one or two of them...

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Tallok (Feb 9, 2004)

well, I'm to bed, g'night hive!


----------



## Horacio (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi Hive!

How are things going?


----------



## the Jester (Feb 9, 2004)

Mornin' Horacio!

I have today off- we'll see what happens... maybe some gaming???


----------



## Horacio (Feb 9, 2004)

Lucky you


----------



## the Jester (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks like we're set up for a 5 pm-ish, California-time, game... epic-level goodness that will eventually be in my 'To War Against Felenga' story hour thread.

Speaking of story hours, thanks for reading & commenting on so many, Horacio (not just mine)- I think you really helped build one of the best parts of ENWorld by showing so much interest in so many story hours!


----------



## Tallok (Feb 10, 2004)

heylo Hive, how's everyone doin?


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey Tallok.  

Nothing major.  Just listening to some music and working on my setting.  That's novelesque setting, not game setting.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 10, 2004)

music is always good ...I 'd like to do some writing sometime, though I haven't really much, I just get so much from school.


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 10, 2004)

Well, I have a lot of time on my hands, so finding time is easy, as it is already there.

Right now I'm basically summing up everything from the creation of the physical world to the first big climactic thingy.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 10, 2004)

That sounds really cool. I wish I had more time, but I don't have much time to read, much the less write...


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 10, 2004)

Ah, I'm too lazy tonight to work on this.  

Basically I'm writing up the backstory of a world which I will be using as the setting for a particular story/novel, and eventually others in the form of picking and choosing from particular events and times, and elaboration.  In other words, setting myself up so that if the first novel succeeds, I'll have no shortage of extra stories.

It's a long and tedious process, though.  I'm just winging it so far, jotting down a flow of ideas that I'll later flesh out, edit, cut, change, rewrite, add on to, etc. etc. Until I have this big, huge thingy which will be totally and completely believable as a world.  Tolkien-style, except I've got an earlier start than he did.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 10, 2004)

Tolkien? no ambition there.
 sounds interesting though


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Hive.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 10, 2004)

Heylo Steve!
how're you?


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm fine, thanks. How are you Tallok? How did your poetry paper turn out?


----------



## Tallok (Feb 10, 2004)

pretty good, to both questions, a bit too busy lately though.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 10, 2004)

btw, you have 666 posts


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 10, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> btw, you have 666 posts



Excellent. *Rubs hands together* I guess I'll just have to keep my posts here from now on.  How's the skiing going?


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 10, 2004)

And I have updated my SH once more. Yay! Go me!


----------



## Malcolm (Feb 10, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> My babau is done, now I get to do another set of four nasty demons.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?




have you tried any of the templates from Savage Species yet? 
imho its the best part of the book 
(I throw 2-headed dragons on folks. wheee)


----------



## Tallok (Feb 11, 2004)

Hello everyone, I'm back from school...back from the nuclear reactor.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 11, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I'm back from school...back from the nuclear reactor.



And I thought that some of the schools around here were dangerous!


----------



## Tallok (Feb 11, 2004)

nono, not at my school, the reactor was at the college, I'm using it's facilities for some science research.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 11, 2004)

Evening Hive!  How are we tonight?


----------



## the Jester (Feb 11, 2004)

Evening Hive!  How are we tonight?


----------



## Tallok (Feb 11, 2004)

muh. I have an essay to write tonight
and I'm kinda depressed.
But that's ok  tomorrow's the last day of the week for me, I get a five day weekend, and so I"m going on a ski trip


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 11, 2004)

Howdy all.
Tallok, how'd you get a five-day weekend?


----------



## the Jester (Feb 11, 2004)

I wish I had a five-day weekend!    That would be sweet.   

I am, however, going to see the Butterfly Effect tomorrow night with my ex.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 11, 2004)

we have parent conferences, and then presidents day


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 11, 2004)

Ah I see.
Jester, be sure to post a review of the movie later.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 11, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Jester, be sure to post a review of the movie later.




Will do!


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 11, 2004)

*wings his way through the Hive*


----------



## Horacio (Feb 11, 2004)

Hi 'Fex!

Have you thought about my offer?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 11, 2004)

Uh oh, another indecent proposal in the Hive, eh?

Btw, hi guys.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 11, 2004)

Morning Hive.  Off to work.   Did I mention that I really hate my job these days?  My boss resigned and now I get to do both his job and my own.  Plus the Department is undergoing a major reoorganization right now and there's total uncertainly as to who will be left afterwards.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 11, 2004)

You did mention that. What can I say but make the best of it and keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 11, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> Hi 'Fex!
> 
> Have you thought about my offer?




I have - I'll try and get the SH into a big lump'o'text to send over to you  Dunno how long that'll take though.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 11, 2004)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> I have - I'll try and get the SH into a big lump'o'text to send over to you  Dunno how long that'll take though.



 You can send me several small files if it suits you better


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 11, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> You can send me several small files if it suits you better




It's more a case of when I get the energy up to put it all together for you 

Anyways, in the meantime I've posted up a new story hour update!

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1365819#post1365819

They've found a little something called the Crystal Eye... oh, did I say little? Maybe I mean death-dealing construct


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 12, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> nono, not at my school, the reactor was at the college, I'm using it's facilities for some science research.



Yeah, I figured that. I was just kidding with you.


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi everyone. How're things?


----------



## ASH (Feb 12, 2004)

Good,
 I am going to bed but thought that I would check in and say hello.. Hoping that everyone will have a great evening..
 !


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 12, 2004)

Greets once more, Hive!

I've put up another SH update, and this time also posted up stats for a new breed of beholder, the solar beholderkin, in the thread as well


----------



## the Jester (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey folks!

Wow, so I went to see the Butterfly Effect yesterday- *damn* but that movie's good!  That was about 11 hours ago and I haven't been able to kick it out of my head... 

It's painful to watch, startling good, and avoids making the horrible mistake in the very last scene that would've dropped it from *"OH MY FRICKIN' GOD!!!"* good to just ok.

Ashton K. can _act_, man.  I didn't really know that before.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 13, 2004)

hello hive, maybe I'll have to see the butterfly effect after that review.... is anyone here?


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm here, sorta.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 13, 2004)

Hello steve, how're you
and I'm only sort of here, I'm actually going to get a movie.


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm OK. How're you doing? What movie are you going to see?


----------



## the Jester (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening, Hive!



			
				Tallok said:
			
		

> and I'm only sort of here, I'm actually going to get a movie.




Butterfly Effect?


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 13, 2004)

*pokes the thread*

Well, I'm off to town to buy Valentines presents...


----------



## the Jester (Feb 13, 2004)

G'morning, Hivers!

Y'know, it sucks that there's no good place to go get a bite of breakfast close to my house.  Heck, there isn't really a place to get it anywhere in downtown Davis, for that matter... 

I don't wanna cook this morning, can you tell?  And I'm hungry!  Hmm... need to... find solution to... terrible dilemma! [/Kirk voice]


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 13, 2004)

HAHA!  no breakfast for jester!

by the time you find it, it will be time for LUNCH!!!!

HAHA!  or something...


----------



## the Jester (Feb 13, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> HAHA!  no breakfast for jester!
> 
> by the time you find it, it will be time for LUNCH!!!!
> 
> HAHA!  or something...




Yes, breakfast is a trial. 

I made do....


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 14, 2004)

Oven isn't working.  Thus, I find out that microwaving a french bread pizza is not a very good idea.  Gyar.

Plus....umm.....something else.

Anyone else think that Valentine's Day is just an excuse for:

A - more sales by greeting card, flower, and chocolate companies

B - looser boyfriends to be required to do something nice for their girl.

...I think it's both.  It's funny to see the flower delivery people running all over Campus.  Looked like we were getting invaded by people in blue suits.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 14, 2004)

Urrgh... early morning work after late night work...

Blech...

(grumble grumble still no damn breakfast)


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 14, 2004)

Good morning Hive, time to toss out a bunch of topics and see which gets picked up for further comment:

1.   Pierce Brosnan is not coming back as James Bond and they are looking for a hot young actor to play him.  (Let's see, million $ paycheck, hot chicks, cool gadgets and fast cars.  Where do I sign up?).

2.  After 43 years together it was announced that Barbie and Ken are breaking up.

3.  What will be the unintended consequences of Comcast's acquisition of the Disney Corporation?

4.  Microsoft Corp. has canceled the development of "Mythica," an online PC role-playing game centered in Norse mythology.

5.  Has the "Knights of the Dinner Table" comic book "jumped the shark"?

6.  There is no topic number six. 

7.  The Opportunity rover has a big weekend planned, with the vehicle expected to explore a patch of Mars soil that scientists hope will prove rich in the iron-bearing mineral hematite, which typically forms in water. 

8.  WB has announced that this will be the last season of "Angel".

9.  The Philippines sealed a world record with a kiss on Saturday after 5,122 couples lined up in the capital to smooch for at least 10 seconds to celebrate Valentine's Day. 

10.  Will Jester47 ever tell the rest of us what he found?


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 14, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> 1.   Pierce Brosnan is not coming back as James Bond and they are looking for a hot young actor to play him.  (Let's see, million $ paycheck, hot chicks, cool gadgets and fast cars.  Where do I sign up?).
> 
> 3.  What will be the unintended consequences of Comcast's acquisition of the Disney Corporation?



1 - If they choose Ben Afleck (i don't care if I spelled his name wrong), I am going to weep.

2 - WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN?!   WHY WAS I NOT INFORMED!!?? AAIIIEEEE!!!


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 14, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> 1 - If they choose Ben Afleck (i don't care if I spelled his name wrong), I am going to weep.!!!



I doubt they would cast an American in the role.  And I agree with you - I think Tinky Winky from Teletubbies would make a better Bond than Afleck (and at least he's British).



			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> 2 - WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN?!   WHY WAS I NOT INFORMED!!?? AAIIIEEEE!!!



  Hasn't happened yet, and Disney is fighting it as a hostile takeover.  Here's an article about it from the Washington Post.
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A34743-2004Feb11.html

Any other topics from the list worth talking about?  I thought that Topic Six would get some interest.


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 14, 2004)

First off, I hate Comcast.  A lot.  

Secondly, the very fact that they have 56 BILLION DOLLARS to blow is a dead giveaway that they are obscenely overcharging their customers.  The bastards.  I hope their headquarters is burnt to the ground in a freak 'accident' wherein only the company heads are trapped inside the building, slowly broiling to death.  Arr. <anger>


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 15, 2004)

*pops in*
*looks around*
*sneezes*
*leaves*


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 15, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> First off, I hate Comcast.



Well, I for one was very upset to hear that Eisner screwed up the Disney/Pixar alliance, and they have been flubbing the running of ABC for years.   Whether Comcast gets it or not, this should at least prompt some much needed changes.   And I'm saying that as a Disney fan as well as a stockholder.


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 15, 2004)

Well, have just put up another little story hour update


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 17, 2004)

The Hiver of the Week speaks!

Randomlingshouse Forum - Playtests and Plotting; Book - Terry Pratchett: Night Watch; Film - The Blues Brothers; TV - Red Dwarf; Music - Hail Poetry from Pirates of Penzance

It is done!


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 17, 2004)

I have finally grown bored with my video games.

There are many upsides and downsides to this.  But the upsides will not become as evident until the weather improves.  Nyah.

On a side note, it sucks when the only way you can contact someone is via e-mail.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 17, 2004)

*Pokes at the Hive and runs away*

HAhahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!

*Doesn't get far, since the asthma kicks in*

haha(cough cough) wheeeeeeze..... 
*THUD*

Just poking my head in.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 17, 2004)

Splunge.


----------



## simmo (Feb 17, 2004)

Mine


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 17, 2004)

The shareef don't like it

Rockin' the Hivemind
Rock the Hivemind


----------



## guedo79 (Feb 18, 2004)

Who wound up the AO Kitty?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 18, 2004)

It's Sniktch's fault.  He dumped a 6 pack of Jolt down my throat.

Blame him!


----------



## Tallok (Feb 18, 2004)

how *Hack cough hack* is th*cough* hive?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 18, 2004)

The Hive is tired.  Very very tired.

And it wants a pony.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 18, 2004)

I thought the hive was sick and wanted to get rid of its cough


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 18, 2004)

Sorry, Ao. I don't have any ponies.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 18, 2004)

nor do I, do you want me to sculpt you one out of mucus, or maybe out of rock, chiseling it withthe enourmous power of my coughs.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, _this part_ of the Hive would like to _develop_ a little cough with some high-powered chronic killer weed, but I'm all out. 

Sigh... what a long frickin' week!  Last Monday was my last actual day off- thank god I have one tomorrow.  Maybe I can write 13 new story hour updates or something.  Or let my feet stop hurtin'. 

Or score some high-powered chronic killer weed... maybe even *weed +3 of stunning!*


----------



## Tallok (Feb 18, 2004)

that sucks Jester. I'm just going into a really busy week at school.. and I'm just getting sicker... hopefully you can relax abit now.


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 18, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Well, _this part_ of the Hive would like to _develop_ a little cough with some high-powered chronic killer weed, but I'm all out.
> 
> Sigh... what a long frickin' week!  Last Monday was my last actual day off- thank god I have one tomorrow.  Maybe I can write 13 new story hour updates or something.  Or let my feet stop hurtin'.
> 
> Or score some high-powered chronic killer weed... maybe even *weed +3 of stunning!*



Sorry about your feet, Jester. Get some rest.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 18, 2004)

Having had a few hours to chill out, I feel much better. 

I am _so glad_ tomorrow's my day off.

On the bright side, one o' my buddies started running an epic game the other day and I'm playing a totally crazy alienist named Yolanda in it.  She's _nuts._


----------



## the Jester (Feb 19, 2004)

Hullo?

Still nobody home?


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 19, 2004)

*A link for Horacio*

Just posting a link for Realmsian Dragonstar, in case H wants to read the posts he missed while he was gone. How long ago was that?

Anyway, here you go H...

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=22815


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm about.  Watching Law & Order.


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi all.
Glad to see you're doing better, Jester.


----------



## ASH (Feb 19, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> The Hive is tired.  Very very tired.
> 
> And it wants a pony.




Here is your pony...


----------



## Allanon (Feb 19, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Here is your pony...



Fixed that for ya


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah!!!! a pony....


----------



## the Jester (Feb 19, 2004)

Er... pony, yes.


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 19, 2004)

I've seen things,
I've seen them with my eyes!

I've seen things,
They're often in disguise,

Like:
Handbags, cheese,
Toilets, weddings
Hamsters, planets,
Pigmys, Stalin,
KUALA LAMPUR!
Pigmys, Stalin,
KUALA LAMPUR!


----------



## the Jester (Feb 20, 2004)

Hello, Hive!

Just wandering by between work and bed (though I did throw a coupla hours of NWN in between, too!).


----------



## Tallok (Feb 20, 2004)

*pokes hive* anyone here? anyone?


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 23, 2004)

It appears that I have the honor of being the first Hiver to Bump the hive since the board change.  Huzzah!


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 24, 2004)

[smallcaps]Well then congratulations Ang.  And I have the honor to be the first to use robot speak -- er, small caps, er... Hee hee, whatever.  Take care guys, I'm off to Loiusiana.[/smallcaps]


----------



## the Jester (Feb 25, 2004)

Good journey to ya, Michael.

(poke poke)


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 25, 2004)

Have a safe trip Michael.


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 26, 2004)

I have just updated my Story Hour once more, after a hectic past few days of being unable to do so ...


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 26, 2004)

I've just got to say that I'm having a really wierd experience in the campus computer lab right now.  The guy sitting next to me is having a conversation via a wireless headset(which looks more like a set of earbuds than anything else), and it more or less seems like he's talking to himself.  Wierd, yet funny.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Feb 26, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I've just got to say that I'm having a really wierd experience in the campus computer lab right now.  The guy sitting next to me is having a conversation via a wireless headset(which looks more like a set of earbuds than anything else), and it more or less seems like he's talking to himself.  Wierd, yet funny.



 But aren't you used to that Angcuru?  I mean what with living with Jared and all.

I will agree though that it's weirded me out too.  I've had guys I thought were talking to me(or, in one case, what I thought was a hot asian girl flirting with me and crossing about 50 different lines when IRL she was talking dirty to her boyfriend at the train station).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 26, 2004)

Afternoon, Hive. I just moved(Saturday) down to my old hometown in Florida. Still getting settled in here...stupid net connection is tough to get working well though.


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 26, 2004)

Actually, blackshirt5, Jarod does not do that at all.  Otherwise it would not have been a wierd experience, now would it.

*sigh*  Drew, in the years I've known you, it's been my experience that you think that any woman who does anything more than glance at you is interested in you.


Ankh-Morpork Guard, moving stresses or no, at least you're in someplace warm and sunny.  I hate New Jersey.  Too many people, weather that reaches both extremes of cold and hot, and rent that's so (&)@*!#%^@ high that you have to work full-time to afford even the worst appartment in the area.  So...how's the living costs down south?  I've been thinking about someplace like Florida or Georgia.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Feb 26, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Actually, blackshirt5, Jarod does not do that at all.  Otherwise it would not have been a wierd experience, now would it.
> 
> *sigh*  Drew, in the years I've known you, it's been my experience that you think that any woman who does anything more than glance at you is interested in you.
> 
> ...



 No dude, this girl(it was about a month ago) was talking on the earpiece and just saying some out there crap like; it was surreal, I was coming back from the Harbor so I was kind of out of it, but she was saying stuff to her boyfriend on the earbud like "I want you so bad" and "I want to feel you on top of me" and my eyes just widened, I swear to god she was on the bench with me and I seriously thought she was talking to me.  Certain things should wait until you're at home, or you should at least say them directly into the phone so as not to confuse people.

I've had it happen on the bus too with people I thought were talking to me but were wearing earpieces.

OK then, you hung around Carbomb, and that cat DID talk to himself while planning things, so you'd think we'd be used to it(both of us).


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 27, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Afternoon, Hive. I just moved(Saturday) down to my old hometown in Florida. Still getting settled in here...stupid net connection is tough to get working well though.



Hey Ankh-Morpork Guard. How's the new place?


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 27, 2004)

*flies merrily through the thread*


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 27, 2004)

And have just added lots more updateness to my SH, both a story update and a new crunchy bits post.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 28, 2004)

What's up guys. Lost my net commection, due to lack of money. Just posting real quick from work to let you know i'm still alive and that i hope to be back in a month or so.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 28, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> i hope to be back in a month or so.



Late Dude.  In a month we'll probably still be on the same thread given how few posts it's received lately.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 28, 2004)

Angcuru: Living costs really depend on where you are. Up in the Atlanta area where I used to live has some major ranges. Down here in Florida...again, really just depends.

Here, though, I don't have to pay any things like that.  Just down here living with Grandparents because of...general problems up at home. Nice down here. Even after being away for years, its still home to me...well, up until July when I move AGAIN...


----------



## the Jester (Feb 28, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> What's up guys. Lost my net commection, due to lack of money. Just posting real quick from work to let you know i'm still alive and that i hope to be back in a month or so.




Bummer, Sir O!

Seeya when you return...

And a hello to the rest of the Hive!   How bout them new smilies, huh?


----------



## Tallok (Feb 29, 2004)

that's too bad sir osis...
hey hive, anyone here?


----------



## the Jester (Feb 29, 2004)

Morning, Tallok!

Hi, anyone else! 

How are we?

My hair's tangled and brushes poorly this morning.


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 29, 2004)

Hello peoples!!!    

What the...the smileys are all change-ed!   

hmm....they seem a little too....three-dimensional, for my tastes.


----------



## Tallok (Mar 2, 2004)

*bump* anyone here?


----------



## the Jester (Mar 3, 2004)

WHEEE!!!!

(runs past naked)


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 3, 2004)

*shoots jester with a pellet gun*


----------



## ASH (Mar 3, 2004)

Hello hive.. How is everyone today?


----------



## the Jester (Mar 3, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Hello hive.. How is everyone today?




Okay, other than the pellet wound from Angcuru. *rubs sore spot*


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 3, 2004)

until randomling declares otherwise, no streaking allowed in the hive.  *reloads pellet gun*

BTW, I think it's been almost a year to the day since I joined ENWorld.  Cool.


----------



## the Jester (Mar 5, 2004)

Happy anniversary, Angcuru!


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 5, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Happy anniversary, Angcuru!



Ah, thank you.  And my anniversary present shall be...

*shoots Jester with pellet gun again*


----------



## LcKedovan (Mar 6, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> Hi 'Fex!
> 
> Have you thought about my offer?





HOLY F!&"$ CRAP! HOOOOOOOOOOOOORAAAAACIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 

*hug*

-Will.


----------



## the Jester (Mar 6, 2004)

Ow!    And I was even wearing pants this time!

(Er- if you define 'pants' as 'socks.'   )


----------



## Tallok (Mar 7, 2004)

hello? hello? anyone here?
*jabs thread*
oh, ok, if that's what it takes for you to come out...
*Burninates the forum*


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey hey hey. What's up?


----------



## Tallok (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm here still... watching snl, just got back from seeing a really interesting movie. it was a combination of narrative story and documentary mixing quantum mechanics, philosophy, religion, etc.


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 7, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hey hey hey. What's up?



_"How ya doin'?"_


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 7, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> I'm here still... watching snl, just got back from seeing a really interesting movie. it was a combination of narrative story and documentary mixing quantum mechanics, philosophy, religion, etc.



_50 First Dates_?   What did you see?


----------



## Envel (Mar 8, 2004)

hello, once again, hive

been away for a while, wasn't here much in the first place, but i am here now...


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey envel. How ya doing?


----------



## Envel (Mar 8, 2004)

pretty good steve.

kindof a slow day.


----------



## Tallok (Mar 8, 2004)

yeah, turns out I can't go to my bass lesson tonight, so it's a bit of homework, then maybe I'll read or watch a movie.


----------



## Horacio (Mar 9, 2004)

LcKedovan said:
			
		

> HOLY F!&"$ CRAP! HOOOOOOOOOOOOORAAAAACIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *hug*
> ...



 hmmm, yes, it was me 
I am back... even if the last two weeks I've be too busy.
Glad to read you, Will!!!


----------



## Tallok (Mar 9, 2004)

hello horacio, I'd welcome you back, except I wasn't here when you were....
oh well, people've talked a lot about how they wanted you to come back...


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey all. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Tallok (Mar 9, 2004)

meh, could be better, but the weather was nice today, and I'm leaving to go backpacking in utah on friday


----------



## the Jester (Mar 9, 2004)

Good evening, folks!

Just had a blast playing my epic-level alienist... sigh...  Damn, she's a fun character!


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 9, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> meh, could be better, but the weather was nice today, and I'm leaving to go backpacking in utah on friday



Cool. Are you going to a national park?

Hi Jester. What's an alienist?


----------



## LcKedovan (Mar 10, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> hmmm, yes, it was me
> I am back... even if the last two weeks I've be too busy.
> Glad to read you, Will!!!





Good to hear you are back old friend, still in Paris? Drop me an email!   

-W.


----------



## guedo79 (Mar 11, 2004)

poop, boobs, darn, heck


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 11, 2004)

And the point of that was, guedo?

Poor Poor hive thread.  It's been here since january.  Kinda sad to see it still not at the 400 mark.


----------



## guedo79 (Mar 11, 2004)

Point?  This is the Hive.

The Hive is dead! Long live the Hive!


crap


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 11, 2004)

It certainly appears to be on a respirator.

Did someone sign a do not ressesitate form?


----------



## guedo79 (Mar 11, 2004)

Well, the whole OT forum seems to be sleepy these last few months.


----------



## guedo79 (Mar 11, 2004)

oh yeah, um..... hell


----------



## guedo79 (Mar 11, 2004)

fart


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 11, 2004)

I think all we need to do is to make a new hivemind thread.      This one's getting kind of old.    Yeah.


----------



## guedo79 (Mar 11, 2004)

You can't have your pudding until you eat your meat.

In other words we have to finish this thread first.


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 11, 2004)

hmm.....40 posts to go then....39 after this one.
Now for a bit of smiley-fun:

           :\


----------



## guedo79 (Mar 11, 2004)

I really like some of the new options we have for smiles. Its alllllll good.


----------



## guedo79 (Mar 12, 2004)

BOOBS!

I will swear until the hive wakes


----------



## the Jester (Mar 12, 2004)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> I will swear until the hive wakes




(snores looking for entertainment)


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 12, 2004)

Hey all, what's up?


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 12, 2004)

Currently installing Baldur's Gate 2, so I can run through it for what is probably the fifth time.  Great game.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah it is. I've only played it once.


----------



## guedo79 (Mar 12, 2004)

I've played it about 3 times now. I have a hard time focusing on computer games. So I've barely gotten past the school all 3 times.

Same with Torment.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 13, 2004)

Never really been into PC games.  Just don't have the time anymore.  I did enjoy the old Mechwarrior games, though.


----------



## the Jester (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm gonna go play some ToEE myself... just borrowed it from a friend!   Lovin' it so far!


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 14, 2004)

Shaved kittens!


----------



## ASH (Mar 15, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Shaved kittens!




Golly gee wiz is my mind in the gutter today... Eric's grandma would slap me!!!

I blame Piratecat!


----------



## guedo79 (Mar 15, 2004)

Poor cold kittens


----------



## demiurge1138 (Mar 16, 2004)

Did the Hivemind forum kill the HIVE? I mean, this thing is rarely busy.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 16, 2004)

Yeah, the Hivemind thread is still lingering. The discussion has been spread out and many Hiveminders have gone to Randomling's forums among other sites.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Mar 16, 2004)

That is truly sad.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 16, 2004)

Well.. it's sad, in a way.  Or you can look at the Hive as having evolved into a new form.

Sure, the thread itself is dying, but now it is two forums, one on Enworld and one on Randomlings.


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 17, 2004)

*Weeping*


----------



## ASH (Mar 17, 2004)

So what do you think is actually causing the exceedingly slow pace of this thread. I mean, Randomlings House and the enworld hive thread has co-existed for a while so I dont think its the other site's.  Is it the off topic forum?  I mean, if this forum (hypothetically) never came in to existance and the hive thread was still located in General, would it still be busy or do you think it would have fizzled anyway?

My opinion is that its partially the off topic forum's and partially that everyone seems busy right now. 
I notice that alot of things that would have been put in the Hive threads before are now just whole new threads on there own...Thus posts that would normally have furthered the hive threads, are now not giving us more things to discuss in the hive threads.  

also, i blame piratecat!


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 17, 2004)

Well, I think this thread isn't very _Hive-ish_ because it doesn't have a hivemind title.  In the past it's always been the Hivemind:  Insert Random Comment that's drawn people to the thread.  Now it's just a little icon that people rarely look at that indicates a hivemind thread.  But that's just what I think.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 18, 2004)

The Hive can never truly die.  We just go dormant from time to time.  I'm sure it will pick up again on ENWorld eventually.


----------



## Carnifex (Mar 19, 2004)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

March 19th, 2004 - Chris Allen, known as Carnifex on the ENboards announces that, in a shock move, he has updated his story hour for the first time in over two weeks.

"I'm very happy to announce that I've updated my story hour for the first time in over two weeks," stated Chris 'Carnifex' Allen. "And there's even a steamwork lich in it!"

* * *

Chris Allen is an Enworlder who goes by the name of "Carnifex" on the message boards. He is currently in Durham, UK.

His story hour has been going for over 2 years now.

And it has a steam-powered wizard lich. So it's gotta be cool, really. You can't have steamwork liches and not be cool, after all, can you?

Visit: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1433309#post1433309













Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## ASH (Mar 21, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> The Hive can never truly die.  We just go dormant from time to time.  I'm sure it will pick up again on ENWorld eventually.




Lets hope...

It slow here and on Randomlings...


----------



## Tallok (Mar 21, 2004)

hello? anyone home?
*burninates thread just in case*


----------



## randomling (Mar 21, 2004)

Ow! STOP that!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 22, 2004)

You see. he keeps doing that to the thread and all the participants run off to put out the flames.

BAD Tallok!


----------



## ASH (Mar 22, 2004)

I kind of enjoy it...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 22, 2004)

Well.. Sure.  All you need is a good Protection from Elements spell and it'll feel all nice and toasty.  Marshmallows get all burnt, though.  And all that soot and ash on the carpet never comes out.


----------



## Tallok (Mar 22, 2004)

if you're that worried about it, why don't you just get some frickin' asbestos or something?
oh, right, now you're gonna start complaining about something else, carcinogens or somesuch thing.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 22, 2004)

Well... what's the fun if you can't complain?


----------



## ASH (Mar 22, 2004)

The only thing that bothers me is the smell.. I really hate the smell of burnt clothing. 

That and the split ends..


----------



## ASH (Mar 22, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Well... what's the fun if you can't complain?




Well there is no fun...Complaining is an american past time..


----------



## Tallok (Mar 22, 2004)

not to mention split skin...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 22, 2004)

Ugh. orchid burnt flour wednesday night.  Can't stand that smell.  Smells like burnt dog hair.


----------



## Tallok (Mar 22, 2004)

I like burning hair, it looks cool... but it does smell bad. I burnt some hair I pulled out of my head in my friend's room, and he got pissed and chased me with a huge pocket knife...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 22, 2004)

I bet he runs with scissors too.

It's all fun and games until someone loses an eye.


----------



## Tallok (Mar 22, 2004)

or a foot from him throwing his hatchet around, he never wears his shoes when he's playing with his hatchet... or maybe from him throwing around and juggling his large kitchen knives, or throwing big long, knife shaped knife sharpeners at people...


----------



## ASH (Mar 22, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> I like burning hair, it looks cool... but it does smell bad. I burnt some hair I pulled out of my head in my friend's room, and he got pissed and chased me with a huge pocket knife...




When I was younger, MUCH younger, i had an affection with fire. I always burned candles. Sometimes Iwould take a pocket knife and get it hot from the flame, then I would melt shapes out of the sides of the candle...

I hate the smell of burning hair, flour, and clothing...growing up on a farm we had a burn pit, and the smells that would permeate on burn day were really bad.


----------



## ASH (Mar 22, 2004)

Okay, everyone. Only a couple more posts, 1 I think until this thread is dead. We can start a new hivemind thread and hopfully it will be a bit more used than this one was...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 22, 2004)

And with this post, I kill the thread.

For it has lived to be 400.

SMITE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Okay, so I'm bored.  I just spent a couple of hours waiting to hear from my latest attempt at scoring a job and working on Star Wars pregens for Saturday's gameday.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 26, 2004)

:casts ressurect thread:

And in addition to ressurection, I shall christen the Hive with it's new icon


----------



## the Jester (Mar 26, 2004)

It lives!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 26, 2004)

I slew the thread cause it hit 400 posts, which is the closing point of Hivemind threads, guys.

Remember?


----------



## the Jester (Mar 26, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I slew the thread cause it hit 400 posts, which is the closing point of Hivemind threads, guys.
> 
> Remember?




But where's the new one??

All right, I'm on it...


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Mar 30, 2004)

Guess whos back!

hee hee.. i wasnt here long enough for anyone to remember me... 

but im back.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey again, EvilMountainDew. We've moved to this thread.

Moderators, please close this thread.


----------

